# Confusion with graphics!



## Siddharth_1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a 21/21.5" TFT LCD monitor which has a resolution of 1440X990, which i run with Intel HD3000 on-board graphics. Can my monitor give good performance for an year or so? Also, suggest me a graphics card which can last for a least 5 years, within a budget of max. 17~18k. I am not in a hurry for buying a graphics card, and will be buying it by December. I am also looking forward to the AMD Radeon 7000 series.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 18, 2011)

For your resolution, HD6850 is sufficient.Wait for other to comment.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 18, 2011)

Go for 6950 , will be futureproof.


----------



## Skud (Oct 18, 2011)

For your resolution 6850/6870 is sufficient for some time to come. But if you can wait then HD7000 is supposed to give much better performance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 18, 2011)

CM GX-550W  - not good


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Guys do not mix the graphics card with the screen. Screen is a separate issue. I need a graphics card which can last for a least 5 years, within a budget of max. 17~18k. I have to upgrade my screen, but i'll be unable to do it for an year or so, after which i will buy a good full HD screen for my PC. Basically i wanted to know that is my screen too bad, that i must upgrade it immediately?

Does anyone know exactly when AMD will lunch its 7000 series graphics cards? Is it in December or it will be during 2012 Q1?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> CM GX-550W  - not good



What exactly is the problem with my PSU?

Isn't it sufficient to support a graphics card like HD6970?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 19, 2011)

GX-550 is not good enough to handle high end Graphics cards and in most of the reviews it is not recommended when a powerful Gfx card is installed. Even couple of forum members here have faced problems with GX-550.

The best option is to sell of your PSU and use the 18K + 2K (approximate evaluation of GX-550) to get a GPU + PSU combo and I also think you should wait until the release of AMD 7000 series. The release date as per my knowledge is December, 2011 but it may be posponed for the Q1 of 2012.


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2011)

December 2011 would just be a paper launch of hd7000 afaik. So don't expect these cards for another 4-5 months at least.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Cilus i am scared that my Dad wont let me sell of the PSU now. Please suggest the best graphics card which i can use for my PC. Is it sufficient to support a graphics card like HD6970?


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2011)

You are scared, not sure na? Try once. And it is not sufficient for 6970.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 20, 2011)

GX 550 is not enough to handle anything over HD 6870 or GTX 460 1 GB GDDR5 version.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Some websites say that GX 550 can power a 6950 2GB, but that its limit and it may not be much safe. Also, the SMC guy offered me a GTX 560 Ti and said that the PSU can power it.

Can MSI R6950 TF III OC run the latest games for 4~5 yrs?


----------



## xvetox123 (Oct 20, 2011)

GTX 560Ti should be able to run smoothly but as mentioned earlier there are some issues regarding stability.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 20, 2011)

^560ti is more power hungry than 6950.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 20, 2011)

Nvidia GTX560Ti takes only *35 watts* more than HD6950.
*img17.imageshack.us/img17/7531/captureopb.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Source-*Legitreviews*



xvetox123 said:


> GTX 560Ti should be able to run smoothly but as mentioned earlier there are some issues regarding* stability*.



What do you mean by stability issue??


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

That's for the stock model, OCed models will consume more.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 20, 2011)

^^I know, but i have given power consumption benchmark for both stock  HD6950 and GTX560Ti.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

In any case GX550 is not that good.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes.Absolutely right


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Oct 21, 2011)

So GX 550 will be sufficient for HD6950 2gb. But i want to know the HD6950 2gb
would last uptill 4~5yrs or not?


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Depends at which settings you would like to play. 5 year later, it may rock at lowest setting unlike today.

In other words, you simply can't predict like that.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 21, 2011)

Siddharth_1 said:


> So GX 550 will be sufficient for HD6950 2gb. But i want to know the HD6950 2gb



Just to be on the safe side, No.



> would last uptill 4~5yrs or not?



It wouldn't. For example think about the cards available in the market 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 21, 2011)

Actually depends upon usage also.

If light gaming and browsing is only use then HD 6950 will be sufficient for a time till it dies on you. 

If Mid-High Level gaming is requirement then NO.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 21, 2011)

I think they still can play current games with lower settings. For example cards like GTX 260 or GTX 285 can still play all the current games with good details enabled. Obviously for demanding games, you've to lower the details for fluent game play.
So going with HD 6950 2 GB version is a wise decesion. Most of the current games don't use more than 1 GB Video memory at 1920X1080 or Full HD resolution. But it is noticed that Battlefield 3, the upcoming title is using more than 1GB VRam. So 2GB version is futureproof and I think you can go with for 2 Years without any issues and even after then you can play all the games with lowered details.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have no problems running the games on the lowest graphic settings. So, at least it can last 4 yrs, which would be fine for me.

Thanks guys for help.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 22, 2011)

Get the HD 6950 2 GB MSI Twin Frozr III/OC version @ 15.6K. Local price may be little lower.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 22, 2011)

+1 to Cilus. Thats a very Good Card and has a great cooler


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2011)

i will suggest this -
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SAPPHIRE 100312-3SR Radeon HD 6950 Dirt3 Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

the cooler is as effective as msi one -
(Power, Heat, And Noise : The Radeon HD 6950 Sweet Spot: Five 1 GB Cards Rounded-Up)
*img713.imageshack.us/img713/4015/image029t.png

and is quieter. (personal experience)
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/5639/image030f.png


moreover it has added advantage of dual bios switch and free dirt 3 game
Sapphire Technology Web Site


----------

